# I took the plunge....



## Jean_B (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, after 17 years of minis only - I have taken the plunge and am getting into the Shetland world (but they will be double ASPC/AMHR....eventually).

I am soooo excited about becoming a member of "The Michigan Union" and a partner in ownership of this incredible stallion: Michigans Heart Of A Champion - a double Michigans Heart Breaker HOF grandson! He's going to stay around 35" so will be an incredible addition to the Miniature driving arena!







So of course I had to look for an appropriate "wife" or two for him. I fell in love with this filly when I was working on the Thoreson Pony Farm website (http://www.hoofweb.com/tpf) and now she's MINE! Can't wait to get her home in a few weeks.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the Michigan colt. Congraulations to the both of you. We just love the Shetlands and most of our horses are ASPC/AMHR registered.Have fun. :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like you have some nice ponies to start with.

I am excited that everyone seems to be discovering the Shetland. I wanted to start with Moderns a long while ago, but they were pretty much nonexistent out here and I had no idea where to start, so I went with the minis. Now, all the minis have moved on and I've got my ponies.

Congrats, I just love your colt!

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Oct 13, 2007)

As fun as the minis are they are nothing compared to the shetlands, as you will find out!!!



:



:

Loooove that colt. I think Lyn is part of 'The Michigan Union' on that colt isnt she? I know i have seen him before. He is something!!

I think if i had at first gotten into the ponies before the minis i prob would have stuck with the ponies buuuut it didnt exactly work that way and i have to say the ponies are my first love at the moment but the minis will not go anywhere.

Congrats, you got the best of both :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## alongman (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Jean! You found a couple of good ones (as always). I can't wait to see what they do for you!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to ponies! And congratulations on a NICE colt! We also started out in minis, but discovered the Shetlands, and absolutely love them.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 14, 2007)

I've petted your filly and you haven't..... (to the tune of na-na-na boo-boo - LOL) She's adorable and SOOOO friendly! :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats on them both!


----------



## maranatha minis (Oct 16, 2007)

Way to go Jean!!! I just took the plunge this year also!! I bought a pali mare in the spring that a had a half mini half shetland filly for me in april. 2 weeks ago i brought home my pony colts I bought in may. they are quit different than a mini but i love them!!!! I hope one of mine stays under 38 so I can reg him as a mini.

Good Luck!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Sanny (Oct 18, 2007)

HA HA. Bob swore up and down we would NEVER get into the whole "pony thing" and now we are up to three that are double reg. AMHR/ASPC and the whole family is totally hooked on ponies. I love them and as you know (since you maintain the website) we are into the whole Seth Thomas breeding. I do love the Michigan horses though and am always looking. I wish now we'd gone to Doc Taylors sale.

Congrats to you and I know what a good eye you have for true quality so I know you picked up some pretty fine horses. :aktion033:


----------



## ctinsley (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh congratulations. You will love them. We like them so much, we've sold almost all of our mini's and are just showing our ASPC/AMHR horses.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2007)

congratulations! :aktion033:


----------

